# It's snowing!



## Parsnip (Dec 6, 2013)

Snow is so beautiful to look at, but it gets old really quick...

Decided to take the sheep and alpacas out of the barn, so they could run around and stretch their legs.
(plus it gave me plenty of time to clean the barn)


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 6, 2013)

yup...snow is beautiful...in photos and paintings...not so much in real.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 6, 2013)

If you are a kid snow is fun.
I remember .........


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 7, 2013)

Looked lovely,but finger numbingly cold!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)

Sheepshape said:


> Looked lovely,but finger numbingly cold!
> View attachment 320
> 
> View attachment 321


You HAVE to enter these in the contest! HOW BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you so much,.....but I have posted three fairly ordinary ones. I have a collection of sheep in the snow....it snows quite a bit each winter here.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 9, 2013)

Fantastic pictures.
I went to my "ranch" over the weekend and it was cold.
Saturday morning small rain for 5 hrs and after that sun came out.
Sunday morning we found ice in the buckets and on the car.
On the way back to town we crossed the mountains at 4000 feet and there was the snow.
Wife did not wanted to get out of the car but it was beautiful.


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Dec 9, 2013)

It snowed 8.5" here yesterday and it was the first time my sheep had ever been out in anything so deep. They must not have been too intimidated. They spent time walking around in the briars below the barn cause the usual evidence of such was in their wool; but I was wondering if I should worry about the amount of snow they got in their wool doing this. They were blanketed in snow cause it snowed all day. Today it seems not to have dried, but frozen into slushy globs. 6 more inches due tomorrow...should I keep them enclosed in barn?


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 9, 2013)

Pawnee....the answer for most sheep is no,they are built to withstand the cold. I keep two types of sheep,Beulah Speckled Face and Blue Faced Leicester. The former is a thick-fleeced, medium-sized sheep bred locally (damp and misty mountainous area). The latter is a  fine-fleeced but huge sheep.Whereas the Leicesters shiver and suffer with severe cold and wet,the Beulahs seem to not to notice.
Whereas the Leicesters will be hiding in the little tin shack or anywhere else they can avoid snow,the Beulahs appear as mounds in the snow when there has been overnight snow. They get up,shake themselves off and are fine.
If you feel the coat of the leicester it is wet and the skin of the animal feels cold. The dense fleece of the Beulahs is oily and the skin of the animal feels dry and warm
Anyway,a long-winded way of saying.....thick-fleeced will be fine, fancy sheep with long silky hair, best in the barn in the worst of the weather.


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you so much.  I had myself out there with a small whisk broom trying to brush off some of snow before it froze in place.  I will trust that my East Fesian and Jacob sheep are designed by their creator to  withstand and adjust.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 7, 2015)

Just saw these pics pop up on the home page scrawl. Absolutely beautiful! Wow... I could wake up to those views every morning and never grow tired of it... snow or not. Thanks for sharing... even if I'm almost 2 years late in saying so.


----------

